# Collie commission



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

a commission for my friend at work,,took me about 20 hours


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

You drew a beatiful happy dog. Great artwork.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you, , unfortunately the scanning took away some midtones even I did scanned with a lots of different setting to keep it as real as I could sadly there is a lots of white space


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

You've really captured the personality of this dog! Nicely done!


----------



## corydulos (Apr 28, 2013)

Nicely done. Raven hit the nail on the head about capturing the personality.


----------



## joeygn72 (Mar 10, 2013)

This is so good! I've noticed scanning or photographing graphite robs some midtones. Someone told me graphite is a difficult medium to reproduce. Great picture, I like it.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

OMG! Stanya that is so stunning. 

You are worried about white space, there are plenty of free photo software programs you could download to correct this - but, no way does it take away the beauty of this creation


----------

